# Razer Blade 14 2014 (No FANS detected by sensors)

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey all, I'm having this weird problem.

Not even under high load have I ever witnessed my fans go loud on me, Windows, on the same host, while gaming, keep it slightly cooler though than when its in high load.

sensors-detect output is:

```

linuxblade linux # sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 6284 (2015-05-31 14:00:33 +0200)

# System: Razer Blade [2.04] (laptop)

# Board: RAZER RAZER

# Kernel: 4.7.2-gentoo x86_64

# Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4702HQ CPU @ 2.20GHz (6/60/3)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 16h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Intel 5500/5520/X58 thermal sensor...                       No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0x8528

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): y

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Lynx Point (PCH)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus ssc (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus vga (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus panel (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpc (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpd (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: DPDDC-A (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at f040 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp' (built-in):

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

```

And sensors says:

```

linuxblade linux # sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +105.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +105.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +51.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:         +51.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:         +48.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:         +49.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:         +48.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

How can I do to diagnose this issue?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Not even under high load have I ever witnessed my fans go loud on me,

 

Fans are handled by the firmware of the hardware.

Did you checked that you really stressed your hardware? Load above the availabe cores and virtual cores? it seems you have 8 virtual cores so you need a load of at least 8 or better 9. i7z and htop will show you whats happening.

There are no ways usually to set fans manually in *nix. I have had several different notebooks over many many years and never ever it was possible.

 *Quote:*   

> Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               Yes
> 
> Found unknown chip with ID 0x8528 

 

you may enable all those hardware chips in staging and your hardware monitoring and i2c section of your kernel

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

The real problem being there is no support for it, the it87 module seems to be responsible one but upon loading it says it's an unknown chip.

I found the imanager/imanager2 modules for the kernel, but upon building them and modprobing them it tells me there is no hardware for them (even though it is an it8528 apparently)

And yes, I've stressed it out real bad, to the point the laptop itself becomes pretty much unconfortable to touch near the keyboard and screen..

Yet the fans do not fire up, they keep silent..

----------

## Buffoon

Normally the fans are handled by motherboard firmware, there is nothing about thermal control in firmware setup?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Not really, the BIOS/UEFI on the thing is pretty much heavily locked down.. 

I've seen some mods to enable functionality, but not sure if I should apply them.

Even if for the same model, I can't find the updated BIOS, just an image of the one used by the modder, and the modded images.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Did you checked for those kernel boot options? 

As said by the other guy and myself fans are usually handled by the firmware, aka bios, aka uefi.

I assume you already use the latest bios. and have no kernel options in use via your bootloader which disables acpi / bios functionality. ... => Workaround for broken bios.

I get those MCE (I think its named like this) events here on my asus g75vw notebook which is also a gamer notebook, and than the cpu throttles down, because of those events... 

You may enable those mce verbose logging in your kernel and than => tail -f /var/log/messages with the new loaded kernel.

Its a well known fact that some gamer notebooks have bad cooling and therefore usually throttle in windows for example, reference notebookcheck. 

I think when you have enabled those mce events, and check with i7z and htop the temperature and load, you should see the critical point and than should see events that the cpu trottles down..

 *Quote:*   

> Not really, the BIOS/UEFI on the thing is pretty much heavily locked down.. 

 

as for any notebook which i have seen in my life, except those clevo barebones with custom bios. and some alienware notebooks maybe.

--

I am more interested at the moment why your cpu / gpu does not trottle down because of the thermal limit. you should see mce events. I can post later some when you want to see an example.

Did you measure the temperate on the surface near the keyboard for example with an infrared thermoemter? these are 10 euros on ebay with 3 months shipping. or a bit more expensive when you buy them in a hardware store. Anything around 45 degress centigrade is usual for those slim notebooks, refernce notebookcheck, ...

You may try with a kernel from scratch or try around with those special kernel flags to see a difference in behaviour ... Generic advise .. May lead to a solution..

----------

## Roman_Gruber

A bit off topic, just for your information.

The thermal paste here is cooked, and needs to replaced regularly. ~6 months and i am here now ~9 months probably.

I see such messages when the cpu overheats. and the hardware throttles down the cpu. Your hardware should do that too basically when it overheats.

snip of: tail -f /var/log/messages

```
Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU7: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU6: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Core temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 11:41:50 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU7: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU6: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: mce_notify_irq: 2 callbacks suppressed

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 12)

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Core temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Core temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

Sep 14 12:03:18 ASUS-G75VW kernel: CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

```

I recommend regularly cleaning of notebook internals and replacing the thermal paste every 6 months ... Keeps the hardware more quient and cool.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

https://www.reddit.com/r/razer/comments/392uqd/ive_had_my_razer_blade_2014_for_a_year_nowheres/

 *Quote:*   

> I love this little laptop. However, there are some things that I wish were better. Let me explain:
> 
>     NO FAN CONTROL - It seems that the fans are only on when the graphics card is being used - when the laptop get's hot in just general use, there is no way for me to turn the fans on and cool the system off. BOTH of my rubber bottom bumpers have come off because the system got so hot that the glue melted off.

 

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/493421-how-can-i-speed-up-my-laptop-fans-razer-blade-14-2014/

--

LEts assume these claims are true. I do not own that hardware piece.

One workaround is to hardwire the fan to the power supply so they are permanently on. Usually achievable when you pull the pwm wire from the connector ... Its a generic advise you need to find the details yourself. 

Open a bugs.kernel.org bug. long term approach to tell them the issue but do not expect a fix for a reasonable time.

other workaround, get rid of that hardware and buy something else which has less issues.

another workaround is to set a lower cpu frequency permanently so it will not get that hot.

maybe look for a modded bios if available, but risky, when you flash a different bios you may brick the hardware and have a costly repair fee.

----------

